
Ask HN: Is there technical reasoning behind Animoji being exclusive to iPhone X? - Nuance
To what extent, if any, is Animoji dependent on the camera and sensor system specific to iPhone X? Would there be a noticeable quality difference if it was available on other iPhones?
======
Double_a_92
Not really. You can still extract facial features from normal video (Snapchat
does it too). Maybe not as exact, but still usable to animate some emojii.. I
guess.

